# Parts required for an aftermarket radio installation



## Robleir854 (Apr 11, 2012)

Have any of you installed an aftermarket radio in your cruze?? I have the eco trim and i want to install a touchscreen radio...Can anyone point me in the right direction as to where and what parts in would need??:question:


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Could contact crutchfield.com, most knowledgeable and honest guys I met so far. I kind of threw in the towel since I have been modifying car radios since I was 14 years old. Even cleaning up my basement now and finding old aftermarket radios we paid a fortune for that are worthless. Not a radio anymore, but a part of the BCM, alarm, vehicle programming, had an exclusive ID, and part of the data link systems. Really didn't like being forced to buy and pay for XM and OnStar.

Cheapest way actually is to order the best radio option when you purchase your new vehicle and learn how to live with it. You already paid a small fortune for what you have, try and get 15 bucks for it selling it on ebay.

Yet another consideration is voiding the warranty on your new Cruze. Worse nightmares I have heard is guys getting free installations at Bestbuy.

Just a matter of opinion, I am perfectly happy with my Cruze stock radio, didn't have to read the manual to set the clock or even how to turn it on or off. Has MP3, AM, FM, XM if you want to pay for it, and a lot of programming features for other parts of the car. Can read it in the daytime, but the speaker and amplifier section for better sound quality does leave some to be desired. Kicking that around.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

This thread has lots of info on what you'll need but I'm linking you directly to a specific post so you can see it installed. Please use the search function next time, it took less than a minute to find this thread.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-electronics/2436-new-system-me-dash-kit-our-cars-3.html#post39695


----------



## Robleir854 (Apr 11, 2012)

Thank for the help! it was the first time i have used this forum


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

It's cool, just helping you out so one of the other mods didn't light you up- I saw that it was your first post, lol.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

See that posted thread is based on the Kenwood Excelon DNX9990HD Navigation receiver available from crutchfield.com for 1,400 bucks and is suppose to include all installation hardware and instructions. Think the steering wheel adapter is also or should be included with the price. Lowest price is on ebay saving you a couple of hundred, but don't usually get the installation kit nor help if you have problems.

Based on the Garmin navigational system with live traffic, but nothing on map nor traffic updates. Nor better speakers and amplifiers, that can easily add several hundred dollars more. Also good to inform your insurance company on this upgrade, if someone decides to break your window and steal it, won't be covered unless your insurance company knows about it. 

Ha, was going through my old radios yesterday, found a perfectly like new in dash 8-track radio I had completely forgotten about and at least two dozen speakers, half a dozen external amplifiers that I pull out of cars before sold or headed to the wrecking yard.

A 2,000 or more audio system is worth nothing more on a vehicle he will only give a thousand bucks for. So keep all the old stuff and put it back in when getting rid of the car. That way I have thousands of dollars worth of extra junk laying around gathering dust, that is equally worthless. And memories.
[h=1][/h]


----------

